# Potential move to Germany - Information needed



## expatvn

Dear all,

I'm about receiving an offer for 5-year experience embedded IT engineer to work in Hamburg (married with one son). I do need your help on information needed to take a decision.

1. It's basically not a "direct" offer. It's an IT consulting firm that will offer me a position. After that, I'll be sent to their customer to work on the project. The customer is a very well known enterprise in Germany in semiconductors (Revenue: 4.7B€/employees: 24k all around the world). I'm not really familiar with this kind of situation. If someone has been in this situation, What should be drawn attention to? contract terms, benefits, etc.? From your point of view, what are the risks signing contract with a firm while working for another firm (looks like a "mercenary" )

2. How is the average salary for IT engineer with 5 years of experience in Hamburg? For such background, what would be a reasonable expected salary? I put 50k€ annually, should I ask for more (55-60k€ for example)? for more information, I have an international background with experiences working in France (2 years), UAE (1 year).

3. Is that normal if I ask to have medical insurrance for my whole family included in my offer package? I mean my wife and my son? What should be extra insurance that I can ask for in negociating with the company? (eyes, dentists or something like that?)

4. About visa, Is there any option so that the firm sponsors me and my family at the same time of relocation? Normally, if it's not a permenant contract, visa duration will be as the contract's one? If my wife is under this kind of visa, is she allowed to work?

5. How's about the life in Hamburg? Accomodation, food, public transport, etc. Is that expensive in Hamburg? Renting an appartment (1 bedroom + 1 living room i.e) is difficult in Hamburg?

6. Children's education fee? My son is about 2 years, does it cost me much for the nursery?

7. Medical issue? I dont know about social security in Germany, does it cover everything related to basic need for medical care? Or do I need to pay? 

Look forward to your feedback,

Best regards,
DLB


----------



## beppi

expatvn said:


> 1. It's basically not a "direct" offer. It's an IT consulting firm that will offer me a position. After that, I'll be sent to their customer to work on the project. The customer is a very well known enterprise in Germany in semiconductors (Revenue: 4.7B€/employees: 24k all around the world). I'm not really familiar with this kind of situation. If someone has been in this situation, What should be drawn attention to? contract terms, benefits, etc.? From your point of view, what are the risks signing contract with a firm while working for another firm (looks like a "mercenary" )


I believe this is quite common in some industries. You will only have an employment contract with your employer, not their customer (the big semiconductor company), but that affects formalities only, not benefits etc.



expatvn said:


> 2. How is the average salary for IT engineer with 5 years of experience in Hamburg? For such background, what would be a reasonable expected salary? I put 50k€ annually, should I ask for more (55-60k€ for example)? for more information, I have an international background with experiences working in France (2 years), UAE (1 year).


Sounds about right, but of course a lot depends on the details like job scope, responsibilities, skills and experience fit, ... - and your negotiation skills.



expatvn said:


> 3. Is that normal if I ask to have medical insurrance for my whole family included in my offer package? I mean my wife and my son? What should be extra insurance that I can ask for in negociating with the company? (eyes, dentists or something like that?)


If you join the public insurance (which is the default and recommendable in your case), dependants living with you (and without own income) are co-insured at no extra charge.
If the employer is German, they will not include health insurance in the package, as this is very uncommon here.



expatvn said:


> 4. About visa, Is there any option so that the firm sponsors me and my family at the same time of relocation? Normally, if it's not a permenant contract, visa duration will be as the contract's one? If my wife is under this kind of visa, is she allowed to work?


Ask the company if they sponsor dependants' visa. Otherwise you sponsor it yourself. Most likely, your wife will not be allowed to work, but the German embassy can tell you more here.



expatvn said:


> 5. How's about the life in Hamburg? Accomodation, food, public transport, etc. Is that expensive in Hamburg? Renting an appartment (1 bedroom + 1 living room i.e) is difficult in Hamburg?


Check numbeo.com



expatvn said:


> 6. Children's education fee? My son is about 2 years, does it cost me much for the nursery?


Local nurseries (you cannot expect English to be understood there!) cost €200-500/month, international ones substantially more. Most of them have waiting lists, so you are not assured a place!



expatvn said:


> 7. Medical issue? I dont know about social security in Germany, does it cover everything related to basic need for medical care? Or do I need to pay?


Everything related to medical care is covered by the compulsory health insurance and there are almost no co-payments needed.


----------



## ALKB

expatvn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 4. About visa, Is there any option so that the firm sponsors me and my family at the same time of relocation? Normally, if it's not a permenant contract, visa duration will be as the contract's one? If my wife is under this kind of visa, is she allowed to work?
> 
> 
> DLB


If you receive a German Blue Card, your wife will automatically be allowed to work. If you receive a regular work permit, she won't be allowed to work the first year. This might be extended for two more years, depending on several factors, the case worker at the Alien Department has some leeway there.

Most probably you will have to ask for it and argue your case. Your wife will definitely be allowed to work after 3 years in Germany as your dependent.


----------

